# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Подскажите программу для монтажа видео

## Nicita

:) Снимаю цифровое видео как любитель. Подскажите "навороченную" программу для монтажа, с доступным интерфейсом, со всеми эффектами. Еще требуется вмонтировать "обратный ход".

----------


## mik2007

1. КАНОПУС - Большая навороченная прога
2. ПИНАКЛЕ - Чуть проще

----------


## intergal

> :) Снимаю цифровое видео как любитель. Подскажите "навороченную" программу для монтажа, с доступным интерфейсом, со всеми эффектами. Еще требуется вмонтировать "обратный ход".


Вообще, конечно, сложно найти программу чтобы и навороченная и с простым интерфейсом.

Попробуйте Movavi, что ли. Интерфейс простой, но хватит ли функций я не знаю.

----------


## intergal

> 1. КАНОПУС - Большая навороченная прога
> 2. ПИНАКЛЕ - Чуть проще


Есть еще Adobe Premier - еще навороченнее :)

----------


## Toonia

Adobe PremierPro - для работы с видео....  
Adobe AfterEffects - примерно то же, + работа с эффектами. 
Удобный и понятный интерфейс.
Оби проги - напоминают Photoshop, тока  для видео

----------


## Paul628

Vegas 7.0e там всё что тебе нужно !!! 
В ней есть и движение  с регулируемой скоростью в обе стороны, 
изменение области просмотра и куча прибамбасов !!!
Не глючит от неё комп как от пинакла , и больше возможностей для фантазий ! :yes:

----------


## tarara

Как показывает практика любителю достаточно Windows Movie Maker

----------


## nikita.b

Adobe PremierPro, Adobe AfterEffects,pinnacle studio - эти вроде наилучшие)

----------


## tarara

> Adobe PremierPro, Adobe AfterEffects,pinnacle studio - эти вроде наилучшие)


Они конечно лучшие но они для профи... это не то же самое что воспользоваться блокнотом или калькулятром. Нужны будут мануалы или книги с советами

----------


## nikita.b

> Они конечно лучшие но они для профи... это не то же самое что воспользоваться блокнотом или калькулятром. Нужны будут мануалы или книги с советами


Насчет продуктов Adobe согласен, без мануала не обойтись , а вот 
pinnacle studio - там все просто, любой средний пользователь разберется
 :yes:

----------


## tarara

> Насчет продуктов Adobe согласен, без мануала не обойтись , а вот 
> pinnacle studio - там все просто, любой средний пользователь разберется
>  :yes:


Согласен, думаю для любителя с замашками будет белее чем достаточно pinnacle

----------


## moroz17

А мне, наоборот, подскажите простую и понятную программу со следующими функциями:
1. Редактирование видео: обрезание, наложение эффектов-переходов.
2. Создание DVD-дисков с меню, в т.ч. с возможностью сжатия больших роликов в объём 4,7 Гб.
3. Конвертирование DVD-дисков в один файл AVI или MPG.

Подойдёт ли для этого всего Mpeg Video Wizard DVD или есть более удобные варианты?

По 3-му пункту есть вопросы:
- В какой формат лучше конвертировать видеофильмы с DVD-дисков для хранения на компьютере - AVI или MPG с минимальными потерями качества?
- Какие при этом использовать аудио и видео кодеки?

----------


## Pdv

Ну на счет Adobe не согласен. Гордый юзверь фотошопа и премьера без менуалов. В премьере всё достаточно просто, надо только поковыряться и всё прекрасно понимается методом тыка.. 
Хотя может я такой вундер и с 13 лет этими прогами владел уже достаточно, чтобы сделать видеоролики по фильму на вступительный экзамен.
Сейчас, когда надо сделать что-то простое достаточно быстро - юзаю Киностудию Windows Live. Для простого ролика всё есть.. Переходы, изменение яркости, контраста, деление дорожек, вырезание фрагментов аудио, видео и пр., сжатие в любое качество(разрешение), запись на диски или сразу на ютуб) Удобно и быстро ) Хотя, порой возможностей проги не хватает и приходится всё-таки использовать старый добрый премьер ))

----------


## Хемуль

Adobe Premier Pro

----------


## шеколад

Сам использую несколько программ для монтажа ,но самая простая и практически не требующая больших знаний конечно пинакл,всё просто и красиво.

----------


## geneve

Скажите, а формат MOV можно обрабатывать этими программами без предварительной конвертации куда-либо? (  видео снято фотоаппаратом Canon SX20)

----------


## gnomik5

я всегда пользуюсь Sony Vegas
очень простая, на мой взгляд



(http://www.podarokmag.ru) (http://www.avtoelektroniks.ru) (http://www.sportklad.ru) (http://www.alarmsistema.ru)

----------

